# Toro Snowmaster 824 tackling deep snow



## tdipaul

For the maiden this morning the accumulation was about 10-12" and higher in some spots. Tires are 11" tall. Very windy, lots of drifting -not ideal for filming a video!




The machine performed great, very happy with it. Throws snow far and the chute controls are sweet. The PP drive works just like the mowers if you are familiar and is very easy to operate. 

In this video I'm leaving lots of windrows I know but was just trying to get the big stuff first. It cleaned up easy next passes.







After doing 3 driveways and 1000' of sidewalks had to take a break for fuel. 



Notice the accumulation around the shroud. Anything to be concerned about?



The plow hasn't come by yet so no EoD to test. When it arrives later will film some action of that.


----------



## Hanky

I would think if there would not be big wind you will have a lot less snow on the engine. Blowing against is always a nasty job but can not be helped at times. Looks like your new Toro worked great for you.

Thanks for letting all see it working


----------



## UNDERTAKER

In those conditions that snow around the engine is very, very normal. back in 2010. when we got 20 inches of snow. you should have seen what 'SR' looked like after plowing throught 4 ft drifts. HE WAS 1 SNOW COVERED DUDE!!k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## tdipaul

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> In those conditions that snow around the engine is very, very normal. back in 2010. when we got 20 inches of snow. you should have seen what 'SR' looked like after plowing throught 4 ft drifts. HE WAS 1 SNOW COVERED DUDE!!k:k:k:k:k:


LOL!

Just got back in from round 2. Glad I split it up because there has to be 20-24" on the ground right now, and more coming still. 
There were times today when the top of the chute was the drift breaker! The machine was working hard but did not miss a beat. Engine runs good. Under a load it chugs nicely kinda like an old Mack . Doesn't even flinch at the light stuff. 

As promised here is some EoD action:


----------



## Hanky

Looks like You and Toro have a winner with the 824 QXE. You and your blower are getting a good work out.


----------



## happycamper

I was skeptical that this machine would be capable of handling the big snowfalls, but your videos have proven me wrong. I am seriously considering selling my Toro 621RC single stage and 928 HD 2-stage and consolidating down to one machine...


----------



## cbnsoul

Wish I had seen a videos like that prior to buying a single and a 2 stage. Very impressive.


----------



## Clipperskipper

Very stout machine! I had an 824 Power shift some years ago, with a Mitsubishi engine, again very capable machine.


----------



## mobiledynamics

TDI -
Are you near the coast.
Would be interesting to hear how it fares with a bit more wetter snow..
Love to hear if you get a chance to tackle some 3' salty, wet, crusty, EOD as well or or ~wetter~ snow that todays

Typical EOD has come out way, but I think they've been so busy on the plow salt, I don't think salt has been spread yet.


----------



## NJHonda

today my 724 snowmaster did deeper end of drive blowing.. It was clear over the top of the intake shroud and it never missed a beat. These blowers are nothing short of amazing. And it was slightly wet and heavy. It was not fluffy at all. It cleared wayyyyy better then my Honda HS621. I have a neighbor with a two stage craftsman and we were doing the same EOD's and his had major issues. The faster speed of the SS auger of the snowmaster also *eliminated* ALL block up in th echute. Not ONE all day


----------



## tdipaul

mobiledynamics said:


> TDI -
> Are you near the coast.
> Would be interesting to hear how it fares with a bit more wetter snow..
> Love to hear if you get a chance to tackle some 3' salty, wet, crusty, EOD as well or or ~wetter~ snow that todays
> 
> Typical EOD has come out way, but I think they've been so busy on the plow salt, I don't think salt has been spread yet.


Inland, near Trenton. 

The conditions you describe (3' of salty, wet, crusty, EOD) is the toughest test of all. 

For that I would want the heaviest, most robust machine possible. A Gravely with the "dog-eater" blower comes to mind. 

Wish I had the space to house multiple units for every possible scenario but I don't, got to compromise. 

It has been snowing nonstop since the last run 8 hours ago (+8") so get to do it over again tomorrow. Maybe it'll all harden up tonight and present more of a challenge.


----------



## 69ariens

Thanks for posting the vids. I am surprised it did so well and glade it's working out for you


----------



## tdipaul

You're welcome! Just trying to show people what it can do so they can form their own opinions. 

Update: This morning there was another 8" and more EoD. WHAT A STORM! 



Some new footage from today. FYI: The bucket is 18.5" tall. 






The mailman is very appreciative of this so he doesn't have to get out of the vehicle


----------



## detdrbuzzard

nice drift breaker in the last vid


----------



## NJHonda

detdrbuzzard said:


> nice drift breaker in the last vid


yup. My 7 hp did the exact same thing. These Snowmasters are awesome. The maneuverability of a ss and the blowing of a two stage. They are truly a hybrid


----------



## iambryan

NJHonda said:


> yup. My 7 hp did the exact same thing. These Snowmasters are awesome. The maneuverability of a ss and the blowing of a two stage. They are truly a hybrid


Watching your video makes me want to splurge and get one of these bad boys.


----------



## tdipaul

NJHonda said:


> today my 724 snowmaster did deeper end of drive blowing.. It was clear over the top of the intake shroud and it never missed a beat. These blowers are nothing short of amazing. And it was slightly wet and heavy. It was not fluffy at all. It cleared wayyyyy better then my Honda HS621. I have a neighbor with a two stage craftsman and we were doing the same EOD's and his had major issues. The faster speed of the SS auger of the snowmaster also *eliminated* ALL block up in th echute. Not ONE all day


 Awesome! This storm was a true test. Comparo chart coming


----------



## bad69cat

WOW - worked great. Thanks for sharing the vid's.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

It would appear that in some passes you working it like a rented mule.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh but on the bright side it will more than likely be gone in a week out there. not like here we have to look at the crap for 4 months.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## NJHonda

iambryan said:


> Watching your video makes me want to splurge and get one of these bad boys.


You won't be sorry


----------



## tdipaul

So after using this machine for the blizzard it can now be compared to others owned and/or operated going back to 1980-ish when my Dad said "It's your job now, Son". 

Which means its comparison chart time! 

The big unknown for the S-M right now is the wet snow rating but based on a couple videos on the 'Tube it seems to do as well as or better than the typical SS. 

Disclaimer: 


These are my own categories/ratings and completely subjective so don't get your panties too bunched up if one rating seems off to you.
Yes, comparing a Snowmaster and just about anything else to a Gravely is as apples to oranges as you can get. Would I want a Snowmaster to handle an 1/8 mile long country driveway? Not a chance!
Never owned/operated one but added the Platinum 24 because its so popular. Used my best judgment.
Also gave extra consideration to the Wheel Horse tractor because riding is almost always better/easier/more fun than walking and it was a good machine too.
Hope you like it...


----------



## bwdbrn1

Well, I've got to say, I'm impressed by what I've seen so far of these new Snow Masters.


----------



## tdipaul

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> It would appear that in some passes you working it like a rented mule.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh but on the bright side it will more than likely be gone in a week out there. not like here we have to look at the crap for 4 months.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Agreed. 

Its probably a combo of my operating style, the desire to get it done quickly and the machine itself. This was a lot of snow for the machine and honestly at its upper limits of capability. Hence the "4" rating in the "Speed in heavy conditions" category.


----------



## bad69cat

Here's a good buy on one in the Madison area : https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/5415908664.html


----------



## dhazelton

I've been wondering about these Toros. I have a Honda HS624 and you were going way faster than I could with my Honda. You were also bogging your engine a bit more than I'm comfortable with but the Toro didn't complain.


----------



## rapscallion

TDI...thanks for the vids! May be time to move to one of these blowers from my 30 yr old 724. They look like a great value as well, from what I see of the pricing.


----------



## NJHonda

bad69cat said:


> Here's a good buy on one in the Madison area : https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/5415908664.html


Thats NOT the blower we are discussing here.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Cool video paul. What type of surface were you working on. Crete/blacktop ?
I'll need to read up more on the SM, but I thought it should be cleaning down to the surface


----------



## tdipaul

Blacktop

Prior to the storm the plastic bar was set so it was kissing the garage floor but it was obvious it wasn't scraping much. 

Checked the bar this evening and it is completely unscathed so will raise the skids a little and see what happens the next snow event.


----------



## noplugs4me

You should send those videos to TORO. Real world testing is the only way to work a machine like that. At least you know what you bought right of the bat. I'm guessing you won't see snow like this for a while now. -Jason


----------



## Slinger

I noticed from your videos that you experienced the same thing that I did...the joystick chute moves SO EASILY that you often overshoot where you are trying to aim it at first. It does take a bit of practice to learn to control the joystick with precision, especially making adjustments while you are moving! But you get the hang of it after a while. Also noticed if you try to go too fast it can be a bit tricky to clear to the pavement, because the faster you push the faster the wheels drive which can make the bucket lift a tiny bit.


----------



## NJHonda

yea.. Truthfully, though the joystick did work great putting the snow where you want to to go, I found it was not very intuitive as you would expect. Takes some getting used to


----------

